# How To: Wearable BOLD/Vampy fall lips!



## nellyt (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello to my gorgeous ladies! Today I was inspired by the talented Kim Kardashian! Since today is her 33rd birthday, I was looking through some pics and found a beautiful picture of her wearing an almost black lipstick to the Paris Fashion Week and I had to do my own take on it! This look is very wearable and super fun! Wear this to date night and when you are feeling bold enough wear it out to lunch with friends  I really hope you guys enjoy this video and as always, thank you for watching & subscribing! Xo, Nelly!


----------

